# Ετσιθελικός ωχαδερφισμός: λέξεις που σχηματίστηκαν από φράσεις.



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Ο ετσιθελικός (και το επίρρ. ετσιθελικά) προήλθε από τη φράση "με το έτσι θέλω", ενώ ο ωχαδερφισμός (ή οχαδερφισμός κατά τη σχολική και όχι μόνο ορθογραφία) από το "ωχ αδερφέ!"

Πόσες άλλες τέτοιες λέξεις μπορούμε να βρούμε; Πρέπει να είναι κάμποσες.

Θα έλεγα ότι μπορούμε ή και πρέπει να τις διακρίνουμε σε δυο κατηγορίες, α. τις λεξικογραφημένες, β. τις αλεξικογράφητες, που είναι πιο εφήμερες, στην αργκό ας πούμε. Σε πρώτη φάση δεν ενδιαφέρουν οι (συχνά ευφυέστατες) φτιαχτές λέξεις (καλοβυρνιές, π.χ. το πουπήγιο)

Πέρα από τις δύο του τίτλου, μία μόνο μού έρχεται στο νου από την πρώτη ομάδα, ο *ζαμανφουτισμός* (je m'en fous)

Στη δεύτερη κατηγορία σκέφτηκα πρόχειρα τον *σταλεγάκια* (σ' τα 'λεγα εγώ), τους *πεφτοσυννεφάκηδες* (αυτούς που "πέφτουν από τα σύννεφα") και τον *σταρχιδισμό*.

Ασφαλώς θα βρείτε κι άλλες πολλές. Γιά να δούμε!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2014)

Σε ενδιαφέρουν και τα σύνθετα εκ συναρπαγής (_παράλληλος_, _διαπασών_, _καλοκάγαθος_, _εκεχειρία_, _αλλήθωρος_, _μίσθαρνος_ κλπ);


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Ωραία! Για ξεκίνημα:

Πριν το διαδίκτυο, ο *Τιπούκειτος* ήταν νομικό έργο της μέσης βυζαντινής περιόδου που αποτελούσε κατά κάποιον τρόπο το ευρετήριο για τη νομοθετική συλλογή «Βασιλικά», που κωδικοποιήθηκαν επί Λέοντος ΣΤ΄. Βγήκε από τη φράση «τι - πού κείται» (πού βρίσκεται τι).

Παρά τα φημολογούμενα δεν προέρχονται από φράση ο _μπασκίνας_ και ο _πούστης_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2014)

αρπακόλλα, αρπακολλατζίδικος
κοπιπάστα, κοπιπαστώνω


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Πολύ καλή η ερώτηση του Ζαζ. Η πρώτη μου αντίδραση είναι να πω πως δεν με ενδιαφέρουν γιατί πλαταίνουν πολύ το πεδίο, αλλά το διαπασών το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ. 

Το αρπακολλατζήδικος είναι σαφώς μέσα στο πεδίο, για την κοπιπάστα δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος. Και ο τιπούκειτος δεκτός.

Να βάλω και τον παλιό *ποσαπαίρνη* (Ο ποσαπαίρνης, από τη φράση "πόσα παίρνεις;") Και το *καλωσόρισμα* παρόλο που είναι εκ συναρπαγής με ενδιαφέρει, γιατί κυρίως έχω στο νου μου φράσεις που να χρησιμοποιούνται (-νταν) στον καθημερινό προφορικό λόγο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2014)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε τον *εξωφυλαρούχα*. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Ο πωστονλένε, ο Τρεχαγυρευόπουλος και, σε αρκτικόλεξο, ο ΟΘΝΤΚ (ή, στο slang.gr, οΘντκ) — αντίθετο του _authentic_.


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Πολύ καλό αυτό το τελευταίο! ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Τα λεξικά έχουν τρεις λέξεις τον *μημουάπτου*, αλλά δεν έχουν τον αναπόφευκτα μονολεκτικό *μημουαπτισμό*.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Αυτά δεν ξέρω αν τα θέλεις, αλλά τα βάζω και δεν βλάπτουν:

ο επικοντιστής
ο αλλοπρόσαλλος
ο δημοσιοσχεσίτης
ο εξαποδός


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2014)

Οι χριστοπαναγίες;

Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει ολόκληρη υποκατηγορία με σύνθετα από τρεις λέξεις...


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Καλά είναι. Βεβαίως και οι χριστοπαναγίες. Οπότε και τα, συγνώμη για τη βλασφημία, γαμοσταυρίδια. (ή γαμω.. ; )

Ο Τσίρκας χρησιμοποιούσε το "ανωποταμικός" -δεν ξέρω αν το έφτιαξε ο ίδιος, πάντως το έχω δει και σε γραφτά άλλων. Περιέργως δεν γκουγκλίζεται (τώρα γκουγκλίζεται ;) ) παρά μόνο στο google books.


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 29, 2014)

Επίσης, ο ξερόλας κι ο παρταόλας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Καλά πάμε.

Προσθέτω:

*ο φαταούλας
ο ξερόλας
τα πατερημά*

Αρχίσανε οι αλληλεπικαλύψεις...


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 29, 2014)

Ασταδιάλα, πάλι ασσόδυο; Στο παρατσάκ μού το πήρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2014)

Ο παπατρέχας
Το μπακότερμα


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Και για να βάλουμε κι ένα ξενικό, τα νομιστεράκια ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

*Ασόδυο* πλέον. Ο *άσος* δεν κρατάει τα -_s_- του ιταλικού _asso_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Το *φασκελοκουκούλωστα* μετράει σαν επίρρημα επιφώνημα;


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2014)

Οι μαλιστάκηδες; (= οι yesmen ελληνιστί, ήδη από τα χρόνια της αγγλοκρατίας στα Επτάνησα)


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Earion said:


> Οι μαλιστάκηδες; (= οι yesmen ελληνιστί, ήδη από τα χρόνια της αγγλοκρατίας στα Επτάνησα)



Οι _ναιναίκοι_ (και όχι _νενέκοι_), ναι. Αλλά οι _μαλιστάκηδες_, όχι.


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Καλά πάμε, είπαμε!

Εαρίωνα, δεν ήξερα τους μαλιστάκηδες. Έχει αναφορές από τον 19ο αιώνα, έτσι; Έχω πετύχει, σε τίτλο άρθρου του Βλ. Γαβριηλίδη τον όρο "οι σισινιόρηδες" (δεν γκουγκλιζόταν). Και τώρα τελευταία, οι ναιναίκοι.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 29, 2014)

Το ξενικό πασατέμπος;

Επίσης, ο μοναχοφάης;


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2014)

Τους βρίσκω σε σημερινά συμφραζόμενα ως μαλιστάδες, και μάλλον έτσι θα ήταν και παλιά.


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 29, 2014)

Earion said:


> Οι μαλιστάκηδες; (= οι yesmen ελληνιστί, ήδη από τα χρόνια της αγγλοκρατίας στα Επτάνησα)



Ο γιέσμαν τις έχει, κι αυτός, τις γκουγκλιές του.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

...
Οι *ναιμεναλλάδες *(43 ευρήματα σ' αυτή την πτώση, πρβλ. whataboutery), μακριαπομάς (κι όμως, πλάκα πλάκα, έχει δυοτρία ευρήματα και έξω από την αυλή μας).

Παρέμπ, όχι σαν εύρημα για το νήμα αλλά επειδή μου άρεσε: η «Μακάμπι Τρεχαγύρευε και η Ουνιάο Κλαφταχαράλαμπε». :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Ο γιέσμαν τις έχει, κι αυτός, τις γκουγκλιές του.


Μα ούτε ο _γιέσμαν _ανήκει σε λέξεις που σχηματίστηκαν από φράσεις. Δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από τον _παλιάνθρωπο_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

...
Τις *μανταμσουσούδες*; Τις ξεχάσαμε;

33 μετράω. Ή δεν μετράνε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Τις *μανταμσουσούδες*; Τις ξεχάσαμε;
> 
> 33 μετράω. Ή δεν μετράνε;



Δεν μετράνε, όπως δεν μετράει ο _δονκιχοτισμός_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2014)

Ούτε το δικό μου μπακότερμα πρέπει να μετράει (μπακ + τερμα).


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 29, 2014)

Ο κοψοκώλης κι ο -με το συμπάθειο- αρχιδοσπάστης, πώς σας φαίνονται;

1. κοψοκώλης
Αυτός που κόβει κώλους (μτφ).
_Ο καινούργιος δάσκαλος είναι πολύ κοψοκώλης._
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kopsokolis_1095/


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> -με το συμπάθειο- αρχιδοσπάστης



Πιο συχνά σπασαρχίδης (154 γ.ε.) ή σπαζαρχίδης (72 γ.ε.) ή σπασαρχίδας (83 γ.ε.), με το συμπάθειο.

Μια που είμαστε στο υπογάστριο, ο *γραψαρχιδισμός*, δόγμα ολόκληρο, από κοντά στον ωχαδερφισμό.

Και ο πιασοκώλης.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα πρέπει να επαναπροσδιορίσει ο Σαραντάκος τι εννοεί με τη φράση, γιατί έχετε ξεφύγει.


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το *φασκελοκουκούλωστα* μετράει σαν επίρρημα;



Επιφώνημα στο ΛΚΝ. Προστακτική (_φασκελοκουκούλωσ' τα_) στο ΛΝΕΓ - κι εγώ πάντοτε έτσι το καταλάβαινα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τα λεξικά έχουν τρεις λέξεις τον *μημουάπτου*, αλλά δεν έχουν τον αναπόφευκτα μονολεκτικό *μημουαπτισμό*.



Το *μημελησμόνει*, τρίλεκτο στα λεξικά, μονόλεκτο κατά κόσμον.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Επιφώνημα στο ΛΚΝ. Προστακτική (_φασκελοκουκούλωσ' τα_) στο ΛΝΕΓ - κι εγώ πάντοτε έτσι το καταλάβαινα.



Πήγα και το διόρθωσα. Επιφώνημα εννοούσα. Και για τη συγκεκριμένη διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' αυτό και την προστακτική, που δίνει και «φασκελοκουκουλώστε τα».


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα πρέπει να επαναπροσδιορίσει ο Σαραντάκος τι εννοεί με τη φράση, γιατί έχετε ξεφύγει.



Eγώ ίσως φταίω που δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά εξαρχής, είχα στο νου μου φράσεις που χρησιμοποιούμε στον καθημερινό μας λόγο όπως το "ωχ αδερφέ" ή/και που έχουν κάποια ιδιωτισμικότητα, όπως το "με το έτσι θέλω". 

Έτσι, τα παραπάνω όπως πιασοκώλης, σπασαρχίδης κτλ. δεν μπαίνουν στο πεδίο, ενώ ο σταρχιδισμός που ανέφερα μπαίνει, αφού είναι από τη φράση "στ' αρχίδια μου".


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

...
Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι τώρα, προς έγκριση και για να μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε:

ετσιθελικός, ετσιθελικά
ωχαδερφισμός
ζαμανφουτισμός
σταλεγάκιας
πεφτοσυννεφάκηδες 
σταρχιδισμός, γραψαρχιδισμός
αρχιδοσπάστης, σπασαρχίδης (σπασαρχίδας, σπαζαρχίδης)
Τιπούκειτος 
αρπακόλλα, αρπακολλατζίδικος
κοπιπάστα, κοπιπαστώνω
ποσαπαίρνης
καλωσόρισμα
εξωφυλαρούχας
πωστονλένε
Τρεχαγυρευόπουλος
ΟΘΝΤΚ
μημουάπτου, μημουαπτισμός
επικοντιστής
αλλοπρόσαλλος
δημοσιοσχεσίτης
ο εξαποδός (ο οξαποδώ)
χριστοπαναγίες
γαμοσταυρίδια
ανωποταμικός
ξερόλας
παρταόλας
φαταούλας
πατερημά
ασταδιάλα 
ασόδυο
παρατσάκ
παπατρέχας
νομιστεράκια
φασκελοκουκούλωστα
μαλιστάκηδες
ναιναίκοι
πασατέμπος
ναιμεναλλάδες
μημελησμόνει


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

sarant said:


> ...
> Έτσι, τα παραπάνω όπως πιασοκώλης, σπασαρχίδης κτλ. δεν μπαίνουν στο πεδίο, ενώ ο σταρχιδισμός που ανέφερα μπαίνει, αφού είναι από τη φράση "στ' αρχίδια μου".



Και ο πιασοκώλης είναι από τη φράση «πιάνω κώλο», ενώ ο σπασαρχίδης από το «σπάω αρχίδια», ιδιωματικές και οι δυο και καθημερινότατες.

Κάτι δεν κατάλαβα; Ή γίνομαι κι εγώ ballbreaker ωοθραύστης;


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Δεν έχεις άδικο. Πρέπει να το σκεφτώ καλύτερα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 29, 2014)

Ο πιασοκώλης ακούγεται συχνά και ως πιασέκωλος ή το πιασέκωλο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης έχει αρκετά σύνθετα με ρήμα (συν. το θέμα του αορίστου) σαν πρώτο συνθετικό, π.χ. χασομέρης, κλαψομούρης (ξέρουμε και πιο σύγχρονα), αλλαξοπιστώ, κοψομεσιάζομαι, λειψυδρία, μπερδεψοδουλειά, φυγομαχία, μισάνθρωπος, ανοιγοκλείνω, αναψοκοκκινίζω κ.ά.

Άρα δεν θέλουμε τέτοιες φράσεις και συμφράσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2014)

Ο κακοχρονονάχης (ένα και μοναδικό εύρημα, βέβαια); Και ο κακιωρισμένος (χωρίς εύρημα);


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο κακοχρονονάχης (ένα και μοναδικό εύρημα, βέβαια); Και ο κακιωρισμένος (χωρίς εύρημα);



Κι ο _αδικιωρισμένος_, με 23 ευρήματα (δεν το περίμενα);


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Ο κακοχρονονάχης ταιριάζει εξαιρετικά σε αυτό που είχα στο μυαλό μου. 
Ο αδικιωρισμένος υπάρχει στη Λωξάντρα, ίσως γι' αυτό έχει αυτά τα ευρήματα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 29, 2014)

E, αν πάμε και στο Αστερίξ θα δούμε τον Θασασμαθωεγωτρόπους, τον Κρεμμυδοσουπόν υ Τυρόν, τον Άνωποταμών υ Καημών, τον Θασαςφαειοκατωκοσμοσόλους και αρκετούς άλλους που θα ταίριαζαν εδώ. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 29, 2014)

Ο τεντιμποϊσμός είναι; Ο καρπαζοεισπράκτορας; Μάλλον όχι, ε; :)


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Ναι, φυσικά ο Αστερίξ έχει πολλά τέτοια ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2014)

sarant said:


> Ο αδικιωρισμένος υπάρχει στη Λωξάντρα, ίσως γι' αυτό έχει αυτά τα ευρήματα.


Ναι, και τα μπέρδεψα με τον κακιωρισμένο μου...


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> E, αν πάμε και στο Αστερίξ θα δούμε τον Θασασμαθωεγωτρόπους, τον Κρεμμυδοσουπόν υ Τυρόν, τον Άνωποταμών υ Καημών, τον Θασαςφαειοκατωκοσμοσόλους και αρκετούς άλλους που θα ταίριαζαν εδώ. :)



Ενδολεξιλογικώς: 1 + 4 (διά του αντιθέτου, δηλ. στη σχιζολεξία), 1 + 3 + 4 (+ τον πωστονλέν). Για το 2 δεν ψάχνω, γιατί το λιγουρεύομαι. Από τις παλιές μεταφράσεις όλα αυτά.


----------



## sarant (Sep 30, 2014)

Α, κάτι θα έχω προσεχώς που θα σου αρέσει :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2014)

Μετράνε σχηματισμοί όπως _εικοσιτόσα_, _τριαντακάτι_, _σαρανταφεύγα_;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2014)

Το ξέρω πως μάλλον αυτά είναι εκτός προδιαγραφών τού sarant, αλλά έπεσα τώρα σ' ένα _καταμέτωπο_. Κι επίσης, είναι δυνατόν (κι ας είναι κι αυτό εκ συναρπαγής) να λείπει από 'δώ μια εμβληματική λέξη για την οποία τόσες συζητήσεις έχουμε κάνει κι εμείς — κι αναφέρομαι στον _επικεφαλής_;


----------



## cougr (Sep 30, 2014)

επικεφαλής (επί της κεφαλής)*
χαλικούτης (από το αφρικανικό Χαλ Ιλ Κούτι)
σπολλάτη (εις πολλά έτη)

*Τώρα είδα το παραπάνω ποστ τού Zaz.


----------



## sarant (Sep 30, 2014)

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, όλα τα αρχικά μου παραδείγματα είχαν -ισμούς και -ικούς. Κάτι λέει αυτό.


----------



## toraki (Sep 30, 2014)

ταπηροκρανίαση!!!!


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2014)

cougr said:


> ...σπολλάτη (εις πολλά έτη)


σπολλάτη και σπολλάτι (ή σπολάτι; ) σου, cougr!


----------



## cougr (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you, daeman and to you too! :) I'd forgotten we had an entry on it, even though, now that I think about it, it was probably via lexilogia that I first became acquainted with the term!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2014)

toraki said:


> ταπηροκρανίαση!!!!


Α να μπράβο! 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5364-have-a-cow&p=54943&viewfull=1#post54943
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τησα-το-’σκασε&p=145085&viewfull=1#post145085


----------



## sarant (Sep 30, 2014)

Ναι μπράβο!


----------



## cougr (Sep 30, 2014)

daeman said:


> [...]Μια που είμαστε στο υπογάστριο, ο *γραψαρχιδισμός*, δόγμα ολόκληρο, από κοντά στον ωχαδερφισμό.[...]



Κι έλεγα... κάτι μου θυμίζει... κάτι μου θυμίζει...



Spoiler



of course...._πρηξαρχιδισμός_!  Πάντα με το συμπάθειο και χιουμοριστική διάθεση!:)


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2014)

Όταν θα επιβάλουμε το _αλλαντάλλων_, θα το προσθέσουμε στον κατάλογο; Βλέπω ότι προς το παρόν έχουμε βάλει τον _αλλοπρόσαλλο_.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 1, 2014)

Μόλις το έγραψα σε άλλο νήμα, και συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν το έχει αναφέρει κανείς εδώ: *καθωσπρεπισμός*


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Μόλις το έγραψα σε άλλο νήμα, και συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν το έχει αναφέρει κανείς εδώ: *καθωσπρεπισμός*



Κι εγώ από κοντά: commeilfoolery. 

Stalking you, dHarv. *Σε *στελεχώνω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Αυτό δεν ξέρω πώς μπορεί να βολευτεί, αλλά από το «πουλάω μούρη» έχουμε το «πουλ μουρ», και απ' αυτό την υψηλή «πουλμουρική», τέχνη που δεν καταχτιέται εύκολα.


----------



## cougr (Oct 2, 2014)

Κουλουβάχατα: από την Αραβική έκφραση «Kullu Wahad» (κούλου ουάχαντ)


----------



## sarant (Oct 2, 2014)

Σωστά, είναι και τα κουλουβάχατα!


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2014)

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και ξαναλέμε μέχρι τώρα, προς έγκριση και για να μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε, β΄έκδοση:

ετσιθελικός, ετσιθελικά
ωχαδερφισμός
ζαμανφουτισμός
σταλεγάκιας
πεφτοσυννεφάκηδες 
σταρχιδισμός, γραψαρχιδισμός
αρχιδοσπάστης, σπασαρχίδης (σπασαρχίδας, σπαζαρχίδης)
Τιπούκειτος 
αρπακόλλα, αρπακολλατζίδικος
κοπιπάστα, κοπιπαστώνω
ποσαπαίρνης
καλωσόρισμα
εξωφυλαρούχας
πωστονλένε
Τρεχαγυρευόπουλος
ΟΘΝΤΚ
μημουάπτου, μημουαπτισμός
επικοντιστής
αλλοπρόσαλλος
δημοσιοσχεσίτης
ο εξαποδός (ο οξαποδώ)
χριστοπαναγίες
γαμοσταυρίδια
ανωποταμικός
ξερόλας
παρταόλας
φαταούλας
πατερημά
ασταδιάλα 
ασόδυο
παρατσάκ
παπατρέχας
νομιστεράκια
φασκελοκουκούλωστα
μαλιστάκηδες
ναιναίκοι
πασατέμπος
ναιμεναλλάδες
μημελησμόνει
------------------
κακοχρονάκης
κακοχρονονάχης
αδικιωρισμένος
καταμέτωπο
επικεφαλής
χαλικούτης
σπολλάτη
ταπηροκρανίαση
πρηξαρχιδισμός
αλλαντάλλων
καθωσπρεπισμός
κουλουβάχατα

ζαβαρακατρανέμια  ίλεως ίλεως λάμα λάμα νάμα νάμα νέμια

Αλληλούια! (hallal Yah)


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2014)

Και για όσους βολεύονται με αλφαβητικές κατατάξεις:

αδικιωρισμένος
αλλαντάλλων
αλλοπρόσαλλος
ανωποταμικός
αρπακόλλα
αρπακολλατζίδικος
αρχιδοσπάστης
ασόδυο
ασταδιάλα
γαμοσταυρίδια
γραψαρχιδισμός
δημοσιοσχεσίτης
εξαποδός (ο οξαποδώ)
εξωφυλαρούχας
επικεφαλής
επικοντιστής
ετσιθελικός, ετσιθελικά
ζαμανφουτισμός
καθωσπρεπισμός
κακοχρονάκης
κακοχρονονάχης
καλωσόρισμα
καταμέτωπο
κοπιπάστα, κοπιπαστώνω
κουλουβάχατα
μαλιστάκηδες
μημελησμόνει
μημουάπτου, μημουαπτισμός
ναιμεναλλάδες
ναιναίκοι
νομιστεράκια
ξερόλας
ΟΘΝΤΚ
παπατρέχας
παρατσάκ
παρταόλας
πασατέμπος
πατερημά
πεφτοσυννεφάκηδες
ποσαπαίρνης
πρηξαρχιδισμός
πωστονλένε
σπασαρχίδης (σπασαρχίδας, σπαζαρχίδης)
σπολλάτη
σταλεγάκιας
σταρχιδισμός
ταπηροκρανίαση
Τιπούκειτος
Τρεχαγυρευόπουλος
φασκελοκουκούλωστα
φαταούλας
χαλικούτης
χριστοπαναγίες
ωχαδερφισμός


----------



## sarant (Oct 2, 2014)

Α μπράβο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2014)

κακοχρονάκης ή κακοχρονονάχης;


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2014)

...
Το β. βέβαια, όπως το 'γραψες απ' την αρχή. 

Σόρι, αλλά δεν είχα φάει μεσημεριανό κι έφαγα γραμματάκια (σουπίτσα). Πάω να το σάσω.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2014)

Εκτός προδιαγραφών sarant, αλλ' αφού δεν έχουμε ξεχωριστό νήμα για τα σύνθετα εκ συναρπαγής ας το προσθέσω εδώ: ο _νουνεχής_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2014)

Φαράγγι Πανταβρέχει / Πανταβρέχι: http://partetavouna.blogspot.gr/2011/08/blog-post.html


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

Ο *ρεμπεσκές *είναι πιθανόν να προέρχεται από τη φρ. «ρεμπέτ ασκέρ» (_+ές_) — αυτή είναι η μόνη πιθανολογούμενη ετυμολόγηση σε ΛΝΕΓ & ΕΛΝΕΓ, ενώ και το ΧΛΝΓ παραπέμπει από το _ρεμπέτ ασκέρ_ στο _ρεμπεσκές_· αντιθέτως, ΛΚΝ & ΝΕΛ δίνουν άγνωστη την ετυμολογία της λέξης.


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2015)

*«∆ενφταιωκρατία» και «Εσυφταιγωισµός»

*Μάλλον εφήμερες επινοήσεις του Νίκου Ζαχαριάδη (_Athens Voice_ 343, 20.4.2011)


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2015)

Βρίσκω πολλά ελληνικά επώνυμα που έχουν δημιουργηθεί με συμφυρμό εκφράσεων σε άρθρο του Ανδριώτη. Παραθέτω μόνο όσα είναι σχετικά.

Ν. Π. Ανδριώτης. «Συμβολή στη μελέτη των νεοελληνικών επωνύμων: επώνυμα από ρήματα». Ελληνικά 28/2 (1975), σ. 394-400.

Από σύνθετα ρήματα ή από φράσεις με ρήμα

1. Από τον ενεστώτα της οριστικής στο πρώτο ενικό πρόσωπο:
Γκαμώτος (γαμώ το), Σεβλέπος (σε βλέπω).

2. Από τον ενεστώτα στο δεύτερο και κυρίως στο τρίτο ενικό πρόσωπο:
Απουλέσας (απού λες), Καλοκρατάς (καλά κρατάς), Καμνορόκης (κάμνει ρόκα, κλώθει μαλλί), Κονοπισώπουλος (κουνά τα πίσω του), Κοντοζής (βραχύβιος), Λαδοβρέχης (λάδι βρέχει), Μαγγίζης (μη μ’ αγγίζεις), Μαρέσης (μου αρέσει), Μηρωτάς (μη ρωτάς), Μησκουντάς (μη σκουντάς), Μωρησκόλας (μωρή, σκόλα), Νάχης (να ’χεις), Παειπάης (παέι πάει), Παεικαλάς (πάει καλά), Πενταφεύγας (πέντε φεύγει), Πουλές (που λες), Ρουφογάλης (ρουφώ γάλα), Συμαρέσης (συ μ’ αρέσεις), Συξέρης (συ ξέρεις), Ταπίνης (τα πίνεις), Τσαιρωτάς (και ρωτάς;), Φερέτος (φέρε το).

3. Από τον αόριστο στο πρώτο ενικό πρόσωπο:
Ξείπας (είπα, ξείπα, πρβ. Ξελέγος), Πορδαφήκας (πορδή άφηκε), Σεείδας και Σείδας (σε είδα, πρβ. Σεβλέπος), Σουείπας (σου είπα).

4. Από τον αόριστο στο δεύτερο και τρίτο ενικό:
Κανησπάθης ([ό,τι] κάνεις [θα το] πάθεις, γνωμικό), Μαναπάρης (μα να πάρεις).

5. Από τον τύπο της προστακτικής:
Καλακατέβας (καλά κατέβα), Κατσανέβας (κάτσε-ανέβα), Πέμας (πε μας), Σαλταπήδας (σάλτα πήδα) Συρεπίσος (σύρε πίσω), Τριψιγάλας (τρίψε γάλα), Σώπασης (σώπα συ), Τσακαπιάνης (τσάκα πιάνει), Τσακαπιάκος (τσάκα-πιάκω = πιάσε), Φαϊπέας (φάγε πίε). Πρβ. το μεσαιωνικό Βαλελάδης (βάλε λάδι).

Τέλος από το απαρέμφατο η έρευνα μας έδωσε μόνο το Επανιδής, από τη φράση εις το επανιδείν. 

Πολλά επώνυμα προέρχονται και από εκφράσεις και λέξεις που λέει συνέχεια κάποιος όπως:
Κατόπης (κατόπι), Κιαπές (κι απέ), Κιόλας (κιόλας), Μαθές (μαθές), Μεταχαράς (μετά χαράς), Μήγαρης (μήγαρις), Πολυκαλάς (πολύ καλά), Πουθενάς, Ρές, Τάχας, Τόντης (τωόντι), Χάμος (χάμω), και άλλες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2015)

...
Και μερικοί παραξενεύονταν με τον Καθιστό Ταύρο ή τη Stands with a Fist. 

~ Νίκος Χορευωμετουσλύκους 

Στη γενική, πώς;  

~ Δίβουλος Τραβαρώτας


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2015)

Θυμήθηκα κι άλλα:

Σιαπέρας
Μεταχαράς
Πατερημός (Πατεριμός)


----------



## sarant (Jul 16, 2015)

Όχι επίθετο, αλλά παρατσούκλι, ο Φερειπής, συγγενής μας στη Μυτιλήνη.

Και στον Τριανταφυλλίδη (Τα οικογενειακά μας ονόματα) βρίσκω μερικά, που κάποια τα αναφέρει και ο Ανδριώτης πιο πάνω:

Καλώστος, Κατανάγκης, Παδές (παρατσούκλι επειδή χρησιμοποιούσε συχνά την κρητική λέξη επαδέ, παδέ), Πεντεδέκας, Σιαπέρας, Συρεπίσιος. Υπήρχε ένας βουλευτής Λευκάδας (της ΝΔ) Σερεπίσιος.


----------



## Earion (Jul 21, 2015)

Κυριελέησος


----------



## Earion (Aug 19, 2015)

Earion said:


> Γκαμώτος (γαμώ το)



μπαρμπα-*Γαμότος *(sic) : βαρκάρης στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης (Ασημάκης Πανσέληνος, _Τότε που ζούσαμε_).


----------



## Earion (Oct 9, 2015)

Earion said:


> Οι μαλιστάκηδες; (= οι yesmen ελληνιστί, ήδη από τα χρόνια της αγγλοκρατίας στα Επτάνησα)





nickel said:


> Οι _ναιναίκοι_ (και όχι _νενέκοι_), ναι. Αλλά οι _μαλιστάκηδες_, όχι.





sarant said:


> Εαρίωνα, δεν ήξερα τους μαλιστάκηδες. Έχει αναφορές από τον 19ο αιώνα, έτσι; Έχω πετύχει, σε τίτλο άρθρου του Βλ. Γαβριηλίδη τον όρο "οι σισινιόρηδες" (δεν γκουγκλιζόταν). Και τώρα τελευταία, οι ναιναίκοι.





Earion said:


> Τους βρίσκω σε σημερινά συμφραζόμενα ως μαλιστάδες, και μάλλον έτσι θα ήταν και παλιά.



Λυπούμαι [όμως] που δεν υπάρχει ελληνική λέξη για τους yes-men και προτείνω μιαν πολύ παραστατική: *οι μαλιστάδες* (ονομ. εν. *ο μαλιστάς*).

*Χρειαζόμαστε οπωσδήποτε ακόμα μιαν λέξη γι’ αυτούς τους ψευδευλαβείς που υποβάλλουν διαρκώς τα σέβη τους· προτείνω την λ. *οι υποκλισάδες* (εν. β).

Αγαπητός Γ. Τσοπανάκης, «Η Τρίτη Δημοτική, Β΄», (Περιοδικό) _Εποχές_ 40 (Αύγουστος 1966), σσ. 151 και 153.


----------



## Earion (Oct 27, 2015)

sarant said:


> Να βάλω και τον παλιό *ποσαπαίρνη* (Ο ποσαπαίρνης, από τη φράση «πόσα παίρνεις;») ... παρόλο που είναι εκ συναρπαγής με ενδιαφέρει, γιατί κυρίως έχω στο νου μου φράσεις που να χρησιμοποιούνται (-νταν) στον καθημερινό προφορικό λόγο.





sarant said:


> Τι; Δεν έχει μπει στα λεξικά ο «τρεχαγυρευόπουλος»; Θα μου πεις, ούτε ο παλιός «ποσαπαίρνης», παρόλο που τον έκανε ποίημα ο Παλαμάς.



Βλέπω και νεότερη χρήση. Τα νεότερα παραδείγματα θα είναι ασφαλώς γέννημα της σαραντάκειας παρέμβασης (βλ. Λέξεις που χάνονται, 2011):

θα μου κολλήσεις τη ρετσινιά του συντηρητικού του οπισθοδρομικού, του *ποσαπαίρνη*. (Αντώνης Παπαδόπουλος, _Οδός _[εβδομαδιαία εφημερίδα της Καστοριάς] 14.10.2008)

ο *ποσαπαίρνης *μύστερ Καραγκιοζοφέρνης (ανώνυμο σχόλιο, 16.9.2010)

Ο Μάπας φοράει πράσινα. Ο *Ποσαπέρνης *γιλέκο και γυαλιά. Τι χρώμα είναι το σακάκι του τρίτου; (Ερώτηση κρυμμένου θησαυρού, Πατρινό Καρναβάλι, Φεβρουάριος 2011)

Από την άλλη η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση λειτουργεί ως καταφύγιο του κάθε *ποσαπαίρνη*, καθενός που κοιτά μονάχα την πάρτη του και την θεσούλα του. (Δημήτρης Καζάκης, «Είναι ικανοί για το μεγαλύτερο ψέμα γιατί είναι ικανοί για τα χειρότερα!» 7.1.2014)

Παλιά ήταν πρωτοπαλλήκαρα και νταήδες με τον σουγιά και το λάζο, σήμερα είναι θεσιθήρες και *ποσαπαίρνηδες *κλακαδόροι. (Κώστας Κουτσουρέλης, _Το Ποντίκι_, 5.1.2015)


----------



## sarant (Oct 27, 2015)

Ωραία ευρήματα, ευχαριστώ για την αναφορά. Του Κουτσουρέλη το παράθεμα κλείνει κατευθείαν το μάτι στον Παλαμά ("ο ποσαπαίρνης με τον θεσιθήρα")


----------



## rogne (Oct 27, 2015)

Earion said:


> Λυπούμαι [όμως] που δεν υπάρχει ελληνική λέξη για τους yes-men και προτείνω μιαν πολύ παραστατική: *οι μαλιστάδες* (ονομ. εν. *ο μαλιστάς*).
> 
> *Χρειαζόμαστε οπωσδήποτε ακόμα μιαν λέξη γι’ αυτούς τους ψευδευλαβείς που υποβάλλουν διαρκώς τα σέβη τους· προτείνω την λ. *οι υποκλισάδες* (εν. β).
> 
> Αγαπητός Γ. Τσοπανάκης, «Η Τρίτη Δημοτική, Β΄», (Περιοδικό) _Εποχές_ 40 (Αύγουστος 1966), σσ. 151 και 153.



Καθώς αναφέρθηκαν νωρίτερα τα Επτάνησα, για τους "μαλιστάκηδες" κυρίως, αλλά και τους "υποκλισάδες", έχουμε επίσης τους "κομεστάδες". Για τους οποίους οι επτανησιακές πηγές μου λένε πάνω-κάτω ό,τι λέγεται κι εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Jan 24, 2016)

το απεχθές μέτωπο των *ναιναίδων *και των *μενουμευρώπηδων*

Γιάννης Μαύρος. «Μετατόπιση: από την κυβέρνηση στους ναιναίκους και τους μενουμευρωπαίους». _The Books' Journal_ (Σάββατο, 23 Ιανουαρίου 2016).


----------



## nounehis (Feb 2, 2016)

Δε γνωρίζω αν στις προηγούμενες σελίδες έχει αναφερθεί κανείς στο _παναπεί_ (προφανώς προέκυψε από τη φράση_ πάει να πει_) , μια άλλη λέξη για το _δηλαδή_ όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνει το ΛΚΝ. Το 'χω συναντήσει και σε μερικά άρθρα του κ.Σαραντάκου, παρεμπιπτόντως.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2016)

nounehis said:


> Το 'χω συναντήσει και σε μερικά άρθρα του κ. Σαραντάκου, παρεμπιπτόντως.



Και πού να δεις τι γίνεται εδώ μέσα, που το 'χω ψωμοτύρι. 

https://www.google.gr/search?q="παν...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=N8mwVrOfH4GNsAH_nLrIBA


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> Οι _ναιναίκοι_ (και όχι _νενέκοι_), ναι. Αλλά οι _μαλιστάκηδες_, όχι.


Αν δεν απατώμαι υπήρξε κάποιο ιστορικό πρόσωπο με επίθετο Νενέκος (ή Ναιναίκος).



daeman said:


> Πιο συχνά σπασαρχίδης (154 γ.ε.) ή σπαζαρχίδης (72 γ.ε.) ή σπασαρχίδας (83 γ.ε.), με το συμπάθειο.
> 
> Μια που είμαστε στο υπογάστριο, ο *γραψαρχιδισμός*, δόγμα ολόκληρο, από κοντά στον ωχαδερφισμό.
> 
> Και ο πιασοκώλης.


Αν μπεί ο σπασαρχίδης πρέπει να μπει κι ο σπασοκλαμπάνιας, αυτός που σου σπάει τα κλαμπάνια (τους όρχεις).



cougr said:


> Κουλουβάχατα: από την Αραβική έκφραση «Kullu Wahad» (κούλου ουάχαντ)


Το οποίο σημαίνει;


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2016)

Υπήρξε ιστορικό πρόσωπο με επώνυμο Νενέκος, αλλά το όνομά του δεν έχει (προφανή, τουλάχιστον) σχέση με αυτά που συζητάμε εδώ. Από την άλλη, ο νεολογισμός _ναιναίκος_ είναι φανερό ότι κάνει ένα γλωσσικό παιχνίδι ανάμεσα στο «Ναι, ναι» και τη μετωνυμική χρήση του Νενέκου με τη σημασία του προσκυνημένου. 

Και: Kullu Wahad = όλα ένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2016)

Ο πιτσαφέρνης


----------

